# New Car!!!!!



## TopLevelSE-R (Apr 17, 2003)

YAY! Look what I just got, its my new project car....once I get it to pass emissions that is.... 

Its a 92 SE-R with 144k on the clock.... well, here she is:



















Im going to ditch the wheels and get some light 16's, then a cage and some motor work 

Its my first SE-R and I love it, it handles awesome!!!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

damn looks really really nice


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

WOW!! That looks really good. What size rims are those?


----------



## TopLevelSE-R (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks .........the rims are 17's


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn! that car is *MINT* how much did u get her for? nicest kit ive seen on a B13... well, lip kit 4 that matter.


----------



## TopLevelSE-R (Apr 17, 2003)

I got her for a bit over $4k 

it also has, KYB Adjustable Shocks, GC Coilovers, Hotshot Header, Place Racing CAI, strut tower bar, and borla muffler with tip.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn thats a good deal. Where did you get it from?


----------



## TopLevelSE-R (Apr 17, 2003)

Got it from a friend in Ohio.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

very clean car. have you raced it against your jetta? anyways, congrats.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

project car? loooks like everything is taken care of already 

very nice


----------



## TopLevelSE-R (Apr 17, 2003)

Nah, plenty more to be taken care of.....its not fast enough  haha

As far as racing the jetta, it would be pointless, the Jetta runs high 13's.....and its the daily driver  , The SE-R will destroy it however when Im done with it


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Awesome SE-R bro... very clean and well kept. Congrats on your new purchase :thumbup:.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

just noticed, your car needs a wing. oh and a det on stock boost should be enough to take care of that jetta of yours. again killer car regardless.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks very nice.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

importcartuner said:


> *Awesome SE-R bro... very clean and well kept. Congrats on your new purchase :thumbup:. *


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

a little high priced.. but good buy.. ditch the wheels. get some 15.. and poof instant second drop


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

daymn, I love that molded bodywork. I don't think 4K is too bad, it's a good find, classic SE-R in perfect physical shape. The owner prolly put almost 3K into it and I would score that car if someone offered me and I had the $$$.

I think you should keep the wheels. They may be a bit heavy, but I think they look awesome on that car. If you want lightweight wheels, you should get some just for the track.

BTW, I thought the SE-R came with a factory spoiler...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Wow, nice looking Sentra.


----------



## TopLevelSE-R (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments! It did come with a spoiler, a huge aluminum one, which I promptly removed and had the holes filled, I kinda like the look of it with no wing..... It also came with various neons, strobe lights, and a fog machine in the trunk.....haha Needless to say that was all removed.....


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Very nice Classic. I like the Stillen kit and wheels. I too like it with no spoiler. All in all, damn clean car. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *a little high priced.. but good buy.. ditch the wheels. get some 15.. and poof instant second drop *


Think you got a really nice deal considering the mods done already. I agree with no wing. Smoother look. Kit looks sweet. Always loved the Stillen kit for the classics. Rims look good, and some light 16's will be just right for handling/looks/performance. You won't lose an instant second going from 17's to 15's, but it will be a nice balance with the 16's. Nice purchase indeed.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

deception se-r said:


> *just noticed, your car needs a wing. *


I hope you mean spoiler. Because wings look ridiculous, especially on small cars like b13's. 

And nice ride. I like the body kit, it's clean and not to showy.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think a factory(-like) spoiler would look pretty good on the car. I like the look of the factory spoiler on the B13. It's old-school with the the bulb-style light (rather than LEDs) but it goes nice on the b13. Either that or some spoiler from erebuni.net.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

a nice lip spoiler would finish the car...and a det

Ben


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

B132nr said:


> *I hope you mean spoiler. Because wings look ridiculous, especially on small cars like b13's.
> 
> And nice ride. I like the body kit, it's clean and not to showy. *


thats what i meant.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

TopLevelSE-R said:


> *Thanks for all the compliments! It did come with a spoiler, a huge aluminum one, which I promptly removed and had the holes filled, I kinda like the look of it with no wing..... It also came with various neons, strobe lights, and a fog machine in the trunk.....haha Needless to say that was all removed..... *


Oh thank god! A man after my own heart


----------

